# Firefox am trying to set downloads to automatically save ?



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Am using Firefox am trying to set downloads to automatically save instead of prompting me to open them anyone know a fix ?


----------



## donetao (Mar 16, 2015)

Click on Tools-Options. Change how Firefox saves down loads!


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

donetao am trying to do this https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/957427 I can not figure it out you have any ideas for the fix ?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Your OS shows Windows 2000. What version of FF are you using?


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Corday Windows 8. version of FF 37


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

one way is to go into preferences, select applications, click on the file extensions you download and select save in the action column


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

sobeit where is it in firefox ?


----------



## donetao (Mar 16, 2015)

???? I think it's in General?? Like my screen shot! Are you clicking on tool at the top of your screen? You have to turn on Menu Bar. Left click in a empty space at the top of your screen and check Menu Bar!


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

on the right corner of your browser ulnder the x, there should be three lines. click on it.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

I think the OP wants to *Run* the program instead of Save it before running it. Download an addon for Firefox called Opendownload2 this will give you a *Run* button as well as the Save button when downloading software.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

spunk.funk am trying to do this https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/957427 will the add on do it ?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

spunk.funk said:


> I think the OP wants to *Run* the program instead of Save it before running it. Download an addon for Firefox called Opendownload2 this will give you a *Run* button as well as the Save button when downloading software.


wording is a bit confusing... I just going by what was said here and two other forums (that I know about) this question was asked in


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

sobeit I installed the add on Opendownload2 what am trying to do is save files do this automatically for files like this from now on feature instead of clicking on save file every time could I save setting save files do this automatically for files like this from now on


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

sportman3 said:


> sobeit I installed the add on Opendownload2 what am trying to do is save files do this automatically for files like this from now on feature instead of clicking on save file every time could I save setting save files do this automatically for files like this from now on



it should save automatically instead of asking.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

sobeit am trying to do is save files do this automatically for files like this from now on feature it is not saving automatically am clicking on save file every time could I save setting save files do this automatically for files like this from now on 

what are the steps to do it on the add on ?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Your add-on saves when you hit Run.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Corday Your add-on saves when you hit Run where is the Run ?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you installed Opendownload2, when you download a program, once it finishes, you will get a dialog box that says*, Run, Save, Cancel.* Previously it only said *Save *and* Cancel. *If you click *Run* the program will start to install and it will save the file to your Temp directory. Or you can choose Save like you did previously and install it later.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

spunk.funk what I installed was OpenDownload² :: Add-ons for Firefox - Mozilla Add-ons no dialog box that says, Run, Save, Cancel.only said Save and Cancel. do I have the right OpenDownload² version what is the right version ?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Latest version is 4.0.0.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Corday what I installed was OpenDownload²4.0.0. :: Add-ons for Firefox - Mozilla Add-ons no dialog box that says, Run, Save, Cancel. only said Save and Cancel OK no Run am doing the steps right ? could you please post a screenshot so I could tell you if I see what you see ?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Delete your version and install the original: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/opendownload/
If it works, upgrade to the one that still has the feature you want.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Corday it is Not available for Firefox 37.0 anywhere else I could download https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir.../opendownload/


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Other versions here. https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/opendownload-10902/versions/ See if 3.5 works.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Corday no Run on this version either any other versions ?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Type about:config in the FF address Bar.
Scroll down and make sure this entry as I've shown it.

browser.download.manager.addToRecentDocs;true


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Corday 
browser.download.manager.addToRecentDocs;true 

I add on the Firefox add on after doing browser.download.manager.addToRecentDocs;true


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

In FF go to *Tools/Addons/Extensions* do you have *OpenDownload2 4.0.0?*


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

spunk.funk no Run on this version of OpenDownload2 4.0.0 do you know if their is one a Run ?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Did you activate the add-on?


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Corday activate the add-on?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

FF>Tools>Add-Ons. If it says enable, it's not activated. If it says disable, it is.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Corday FF>Tools>Add-Ons. it says disable,dose not work ?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I hope we're on the same page since the add-on says and I quote:
OpenDownload² extends the "Save" dialog by a "Run" button to open the file directly.
The only caveat I've ever seen is not to download the add-on to a temp location that has important files.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Corday you said :
OpenDownload² extends the "Save" dialog by a "Run" button to open the file directly. I do not see it on mine send me a screenshot please to see if I get is what you get


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

here is what it should look like if you have *opendownload2 *installed as a Firefox Addon.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

spunk.funk you said here is what it should look like if you have opendownload2 installed as a Firefox Addon. nothing like your screenshot pops up it is in my add on is this a download to a folder to ?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

When you download a setup file, do you get a dialog box that says, *Save File/Cancel*, instead of what is pictured? If so, you did not install *Opendownload2 *, or it is not enabled or it is not working in Firefox


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

spunk.funk When you said download a setup file, you mean when I go to download a movie or a clip ? do I get a dialog box that says, Save File/Cancel, it is enabled 
_


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

No, the Dialog box should only pop up if you are downloading a program or a Zip file. Try downloading Flash Player. https://get2.adobe.com/flashplayer/ Uncheck any *Optional Offers. *


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

spunk.funk am using Vlc and Media Player classic in windows 8 dose it work with opendownload2 ?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

_Any _software program you download, gives you a download dialog box in Firefox (eg) *Save *or *Cancel*. All *Opendownload2 *does if give you the *Run* button in addition to the *Save *or* Cancel* button in the download dialog box. If you were to download a _New_ version of WMP or VLC you would get the dialog box. Try it: VideoLAN - VLC: Official site - Free multimedia solutions for all OS!


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

spunk.funk you mean I have to update media players classic and Vlc for Opendownload2 to work ?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

No! No!! :facepalm::facepalm:
Again,* Opendownload *just adds the *RUN * button to the download dialog box. That's all it does, it does nothing more.
Downloading a movie or TV show is _not_ a program, so you will not get a download dialog box unless, it is in a Zip file. 
You will not see the dialog box When you download something like this, only if it is a _program_. 
To test if the dialog box is working, try updating VLC player by downloading it again, it won't hurt and you will get the latest version.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

spunk.funk my VLC player is updated I also havemedia player classic when I tryed to install Opendownload not avalable with Firefox 37 Opendownload2 has no RUN button to the download dialog box do I have to set something in Firefox to make everything work ?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Lets make sure we are talking about the same thing. When you download *Opendownload2 *Which_ is_ compatible with all later versions of FF(be sure you are downloading the *2* version, _not _Opendownload, which is _not _compatible with newer versions of FF) you will get the Second picture. When you install it, and you go to your *Addons *in FF, it will look like the Third picture and it should look like that, if it says *Enable*, then it is not Enabled, please do so. When you download a_ Program _(not a movie) you will get the dialog box like the First picture.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

spunk.funk dose this download a Program (not a movie) I need to work for save files like avi mp4


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

You don't need an add-on to download and save. Just go to the download and select it. FF gives you the options.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Corday I think Opendownload2 works for when you download a Program (not a movie) like avi mp4 ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Check the help pages for FF. https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/cant-download-or-save-files


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

joeten save-files checked did not work Opendownload2 works for when you download a Program (not a movie) like avi mp4 ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

If you want to save the file why are you using opendownload, FF will save files to wherever you choose to tell it to. You have all the info you require to save the file in the link of post 50.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

joeten save-files checked did not work in Firefox


trying to use Opendownload2 works for when you download a Program (not a movie) like avi mp4 ?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Unable to save or download files - MozillaZine Knowledge Base

The old versions of FF made it easy to decide where to save. Actually saving to desktop, using and deciding storage place later works well.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Let's all get on the same page. 
What are you trying to download? if it's a movie, what is the file type (eg) .avi, . mpeg, . mp4 or is it in a zipped file etc? Where are you downloading this from, what web site? What happens when you click on a download? Where does the download go? When the download completes, can you play the movie?


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Corday I saw all the articales about saving files in firefox nothing works need to know Opendownload2 add on works for download a Program ?(not a movie) like avi mp4 ?


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

spunk.funk it's a movie, what is the file type (eg) .avi, . mpeg, . mp4 and zipped rarfile Where are you downloading this from, what web site ? many What happens when you click on a download? Window pop up open with is checked I have to check save file or it will open and play and not download


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I suggest you uninstall Firefox and reinstall a fresh copy, then set where you wish it to save your downloads. In other words, start fresh.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

joeten need to know Opendownload2 add on works for download a Program ?(not a movie) like avi mp4 ? 


Am not good with computers could you please post a video for uninstall Firefox and reinstall a fresh copy,


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Just go to your Control Panel>Programs & Features and uninstall. You won't lose your personal profile.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Avi is a video file, you don't need opendowload if your saving the file.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Corday do I have to backup bookmarks is their a youtube video do you know of uninstall Firefox and reinstall a fresh copy ?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

There's all kinds of software paid and free to download the kind of files you're talking about directly to your WMP. Just make sure you don't bring in a bunch of adware which is included by default.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/uninstall-firefox-from-your-computer
https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/how-download-and-install-firefox-windows
How did you get it installed in the first place if you don't know how.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

This should help you backup your Firefox bookmarks: How to Backup Firefox Bookmarks - Firefox Facts


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

sportman3 said:


> Corday do I have to backup bookmarks is their a youtube video do you know of uninstall Firefox and reinstall a fresh copy ?


Just do what I said. Your bookmarks are in your profile. Years ago the deletion process allowed you to delete your profile at this juncture. The feature is no longer available. I'm sure you've deleted a program before.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

joeten get it installed in the first place if you don't know how a computer tech I had to pay 200 dollars in 2 months to fix the computer am trying to do myself I ask if it is easier is their a youtube video do you know of uninstall Firefox and reinstall a fresh copy ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

See the links I posted for you and the one SF posted, it shows you all you need to know in posts 64 and 65


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

joeten links you posted is confusing I would mess up everything with folders to delete it is easier is their a good youtube video do you know of to uninstall Firefox and reinstall a fresh copy ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You are making things difficult for yourself, you will either have to follow the instructions or have someone do it for you. The instructions do not get any easier or simpler. I do not have videos, do things one step at a time there is no rush and you will not learn if you do not try.
There are videos of installs and uninstalls of programs https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=i...l+and+uninstall+programs+in+windows+7&tbm=vid you also need to learn to use google and there are no videos for that, it is something you just do until you get it right for you.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

joeten thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Have you sorted the issue.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

*Firefox Refreshed ?*

Refreshed firefox my latest news Get started is not their anymore what do I do to get it back


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Firefox Refreshed ?*

If this is what you mean: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/products/firefox/get-started
make it your FF start page.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Firefox Refreshed ?*

Corday on the toolbar their is most visted latest news Get started is not their anymore what do I do to get it back


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Firefox Refreshed ?*

Open your add-ons and if you deactivated it, re activate. Also, FF no longer recognizes the Google Toolbar.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Firefox Refreshed ?*

Corday since I refreshed firefox their is no add ons for on for most visted latest news Get started is not their anymore what do I do to get it back


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Firefox Refreshed ?*

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/latest-bbc-news/


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Firefox Refreshed ?*

Corday on bookmark toolbar I mean their is most visted latest news Get started is not their anymore what do I do to get it back reinstall firefox


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Firefox Refreshed ?*

No, just try to remember where you got it and add it to your bookmarks.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Firefox Refreshed ?*

Corday I did not get it from anywhere it comes with firefox on bookmark toolbar their is most visted latest news Get started is not their anymore what do I do to get it back reinstall firefox


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Firefox Refreshed ?*

OK, now I know what you're talking about. If View> and putting the cursor on it isn't available then yes, re-download from the proper site. You won't lose your profile settings.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Firefox Refreshed ?*

Corday on firefox view on bookmark toolbar their is most visted is the one which is their not their is latest news Get started is not their anymore what do I do to get it back reinstall firefox easier


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Firefox Refreshed ?*

See Post #10.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Firefox Refreshed ?*

Corday you mean reinstall firefox ?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Firefox Refreshed ?*

Yes...


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Firefox Refreshed ?*

Corday delete firefox folders everything and reinstall firefox ?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Firefox Refreshed ?*

No. Just download and install on top of the existing installation. Use FF to do it.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Firefox Refreshed ?*

Corday on firefox view on bookmark toolbar most visted latest news Get started will come back ?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Firefox Refreshed ?*

As long as you get the latest version: https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/new/


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Firefox Refreshed ?*

This is another possible idea https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/k...g=Restore+the+default+Smart+Bookmarks+Folders


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Firefox Refreshed ?*

Corday thanks


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

joeten having some reinstall firefox see if it works I will get back to you


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

here where the download issuse stands using Firefox a tech I use downloaded a new fresh firefox install did not work for save downloads he did not know anything about using the settings in the Application tab what I see in the Application tab is compressied zipped folder say save file Avi Mp4 not anything what should I save in the Application tab do I have to do any thing with Firefox default in Windows 8 says am trying to set downloads to automatically save instead of prompting ?


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Corday here where the download issuse stands using Firefox a tech I use downloaded a new fresh firefox install did not work for save downloads he did not know anything about using the settings in the Application tab what I see in the Application tab is compressied zipped folder say save file Avi Mp4 not anything what should I save in the Application tab do I have to do any thing with Firefox default in Windows 8 says am trying to set downloads to automatically save instead of prompting ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

What does it say if you click on the file in the applications tab.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

joeten applications tab compressied zipped folder avi are set on save file it did not set downloads to automatically save it is prompting me ? any other to save on applications tab ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I don't understand your reply, I asked what it says


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

joeten it says if you click on the file in the applications tab. 3g2 vlc web plugin firefox adobe web plugin firefox windows media audio vlc web plugin mpeg4 irc in the list


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

No, if you look at the screenshot, I posted and (try double clicking) it shows, for mine always ask, if you do as I have suggested here you should then get a drop down list and you have options, 1 is always ask, 2 is save file, 3 is other.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

joeten yes have 1 is always ask, 2 is save file, 3 is other.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Then try choosing 2.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

joeten save file for what applacations in the the applacation tab ?


----------



## donetao (Mar 16, 2015)

My Firefox shows the same as Joe's!


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

donetao using Firefox am trying to set downloads to automatically save instead of prompting open with everytime what do I have to save in the applacations in the the applacation tab ?


----------



## donetao (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi Is this what your asking?? I have mine set to ask every time:wink:
It's in the General tab!


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

donetao no am trying to set download to automatically save instead of prompting open with everytime when I download a avi mp4 rar file


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Donetao, I was checking the check box had taken, which is why I went the long route.
Spotsman3 you have to start trying things for yourself and not costing youself money, you don't need a tech (your words) to install or uninstall software. You asked me for info and video on it and I provided enough for you to see how simple it is, now you are an intelligent person and these things are not complicated,you just need to build some confidence in carrying them out, so here is how to avoid a disaster when trying new things first you do as instructed here Restore Point - Create in Windows 8
Then, you can restore it back see here restoring your computer to an earlier time.
as explained in the link with blue writing How to refresh, reset or restore your PC - Windows Help


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes and you have been shown all the options to do so, we cannot change those they are what they are. You cannot be following the instructions, as we have helped many, many folks do this and it has always worked for them.


----------



## donetao (Mar 16, 2015)

I have no idea what you're trying to do?? The screen shot shows you can save the file any place you want it .You just click on save files. Click on browse and save the file where ever you want.
How about showing me a screen shot like the one I attached??
Sorry Joe! Didn't know you were replying. I guess I don't understand what the OP is trying to do???:wink::wink:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

No, and it has gotten to the point that I don't get it either, this is a simple task, the fact it is not working has me lost as to what is actually being done. Time for me to step away.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

joeten am not trying not to listen to you I save file for in the Application tab is for compressied zipped folder save file Avi Mp4 not anything worked anything else should I save in the Application tab am trying to set downloads to automatically save instead of prompting ?

Here is what I mean automatically save them to your drive read this link TweakGuides.com - Firefox Tweak Guide 

Applications


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

We have already gone through all those save options, I cannot tell you more than you already know. If you cannot get it to save regardless of the type of file ( and it should not make a difference) There is no more I can offer you. The file type is of no real consequence, once you set it to save, and I have no idea why you keep going back to zip file, if it is not a zip file it is not relevant, if it is a zip file, then it will save it as that.At this point I 'am out of ideas and can no longer offer you further help.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

You click on the Application then the Action, then the little tab no the right of the action. Choose what you want from what's available or scan your computer for what program to use.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Corday everyone to make this easier I should PM you the site to see what am trying to do and if it works for you could I PM you


----------



## donetao (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi Here's a zip file created by Windows Problem Step Recorder! That's the best I can do for you! If this is nor what your asking, You're going to have to explain what you're trying to do!:facepalm:


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

donetao I will PM you the site to see what am trying to do and if it works for you could I ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Just post a link, there is no need to resort to pm's.


----------



## donetao (Mar 16, 2015)

sportman3 said:


> donetao I will PM you the site to see what am trying to do and if it works for you could I ?


No need for a PM. You can add the site in your next reply. I don't see a need for a PM when you can attach the site here so everyone can see what you're
doing!!:nonono: I just posted #99. If you can't get it done with the expert advise you have been given, you probably should just give up or start posting some screen shots.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Adult content site you will need username and password could I post or PM


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

In that case you can not expect any help to access or download from it, the site itself and it's downloads could be more to do with the issue. This is a family friendly forum we do not do adult content or the problems that arise from accessing content. The files may not be as advertised and your choice to use them is purely personal,it however not an area we would get involved in. Thread now closed.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

*Firefox Downloading ?*

I have a new fresh firefox 37 install am trying to save avi mp4 rar to set downloads to automatically save instead of prompting me to open them in any site am using Windows 8 please pm me here is an example of what am trying to do 


https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/957427


or doing this 

Open Firefox.
On the menubar (press Alt on the keyboard if it's not showing), Click Help>Troubleshooting Information>Show Folder button (in the Application basics section) to open your Profile folder.
CLOSE FIREFOX.
In the Profile folder, find the file mimeTypes.rdf and right click it.
On the menu, click Rename and change the mimeTypes.rdf to oldmimeTypes.rdf and then open Firefox.
Note: If you don't have extensions showing (eg: the .rdf) just add old in front of mimeTypes.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Firefox Downloading ?*

ILLEGAL ACTIVITIES
Users may not post hacks, cracks, or give instruction how to pirate any type of software, or anything similar, in any forum of TSF. We do not condone, support or give instruction on any illegal activity pertaining to computer systems, computer hardware, computer software programs or computer related activities. Included in this group of activities are requests for help to circumvent system admin passwords or Administrator settings on networks. We do understand that the majority of requests may be legitimate, but we do not have the means to discern these from non-legitimate requests.
Thread closed. read the rules http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/misc.php?do=sknetwork&page=rules


----------

